# Max. number of baby turtles in a 4FT tank??



## Bruizer22 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi everyone, 

sorry for so many questions, just want to make sure i have all of my fax before picking up my turtles.

What would everyone recommend to be the maximum number of baby turtles in a 4ft tank??

Please remember once they start getting big i will be putting them in a large outdoor pond.

Thanks in advance for your help and advise


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 17, 2007)

Depends how old they are. If they are 50c peice size you could have an entire clutch. But if the are around 10cm i wouldn't put anymore than two in.


----------



## Bruizer22 (Dec 17, 2007)

When i pick up the two i have waiting for me they are only going to be 20c - 50c piece size, they are Murray River short necks, i really would like one Eastern long


----------



## Bruizer22 (Dec 17, 2007)

When i pick up the two i have waiting for me they are only going to be 20c - 50c piece size, they are Murray River short necks, i really would like one Eastern long neck as well, it would be the same size 20c-50c piece size. Do you think the three will be ok together in a 4ft tank? I have not purchased the ELN so if you dont think it will be ok i will not go a head with the third until the other two are big and moved to there outdoor pond.


----------



## cris (Dec 17, 2007)

They should be fine in the tank until they are big enough to go outside.


----------



## Bruizer22 (Dec 17, 2007)

Sorry, but do you mean they should be fine if i get the three or with just the two??


----------



## abbott75 (Dec 17, 2007)

Bruizer22 said:


> Sorry, but do you mean they should be fine if i get the three or with just the two??



The three should be fine i think.


----------



## bump73 (Dec 17, 2007)

Ive got my 2 Murrays in a 4ft tank, i thought they'd be okay for a couple of years but they grow quite quick and i'm already looking for a 6ft one after about 10 months..

They do go in the pond most days but until it's a bit more turtle proof they only get supervised visits and sleep in the tank..

Ben


----------



## Bruizer22 (Dec 17, 2007)

Oh wow after 10 months, Maybe the two would be better for me to start with then. So do you put your in there tank over night?

Would you have photos of your turtles and their tank you could post??

Abbott75 - I really would like to get three, two Murray River and I Eastern Long neck. Maybe i will get the ELN once the others are too big for there tank.


----------



## hornet (Dec 17, 2007)

bad boy i know but i keep 5 turts in a 3ft, 2 2yr old saw shelleds, 2 2yr old kreffts and 1 yr old mary river turt


----------



## Bruizer22 (Dec 18, 2007)

How did they go all in the tank together??

Did they have enought room for moving around??

I wonder if i got the two Murray Rivers now and then in April one Eastern Long neck, would the baby be ok with 4 month old Murrays???


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 18, 2007)

I would avoid putting one the is significantly smaller than the other two together.

Why don;t you wait until you can adequately house the three of them as adults before you get them.


----------



## Bruizer22 (Dec 18, 2007)

I have already purchased my two. I will definitly be picking up the Murray Rivers. I think i will just wait for the Murray Rivers to be older and when ready i will move them outside and then think about getting my Eastern Long necks. I was after some advise and that is just what i have received, so thanks everyone!!!


----------



## ldheav (Dec 18, 2007)

i have a clutch in a 6 footer 

they are all doing fine


has anyone had any luck with breeding as of yet 
as in this year


i have 3 clutches in incubation as we speak, so exciting


----------



## Bruizer22 (Dec 18, 2007)

Congratulations.

What species are they??


----------



## hornet (Dec 18, 2007)

Bruizer22 said:


> How did they go all in the tank together??
> 
> Did they have enought room for moving around??
> 
> I wonder if i got the two Murray Rivers now and then in April one Eastern Long neck, would the baby be ok with 4 month old Murrays???



They are all fine and eating well. Only problem is sometimes i have 3 or 4 turts on top of eachother on the dock lol


----------



## Bruizer22 (Dec 18, 2007)

do you think if i did put Murray Rivers and Eastern Long necks in a tank together all the same age would they fight?? Would they try and mix breed??


----------



## Bruizer22 (Dec 18, 2007)

And how big would they have been at that stage all being in together?? - Hornet


----------



## hornet (Dec 18, 2007)

biggest about 12-15cm, smallest about 5-7cm. No problems with agression, separate the smallest for feeding.


----------



## Bruizer22 (Dec 18, 2007)

I have just found a breeder who has eastern Long necks so and they are about to hatch, the murray rivers will hatch about the 1st jan, so they are both hatching the same time. I am definitely getting two Murray Rivers, but really want a ELN as well. Do you think the three of them will be fine in a 4ft tank together??


----------



## hornet (Dec 18, 2007)

should be but not sure if elns are agressive to other species.


----------



## Bruizer22 (Dec 18, 2007)

I have no idea if they are agressive to others either. I have only ever had ELN, this will be my first time with Murrays


----------



## Bruizer22 (Dec 18, 2007)

Oh really!!! Wow, but they are too cute to attack each other!! lol.

Are they all the same age?? How many turtles do you have in total??


----------



## Bruizer22 (Dec 18, 2007)

By the way i love crush, he is so cute!!.

Do you have any other photos of your turtles or setup?


----------



## ldheav (Dec 18, 2007)

2 cluthes of ELN one of Broad shells


----------



## Bruizer22 (Dec 19, 2007)

Wow, I have never seen a broad shell before!! I love the ELN's. Where about are you located?


----------



## Bruizer22 (Dec 19, 2007)

Wow great photos. Spike is very cute!!! He does sound like a little bully haha.

I am only buying a 4ft tank, but am really confused as to what i should do. I really want to get an ELN, but i also want Murray Rivers. I am now thinking i may buy one of each, dont know if they will be ok together??

I am meant to be picking up my two Murray Rivers, but i'm not sure if the three are too much in the 4ft tank???


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 20, 2007)

They'll be fine as hatchies (most likely anyway), but not when they get a bit bigger.


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Dec 20, 2007)

What I'd do is put two turtle docks in the tank, one at each end. Place some rocks/logs/plants so they provide barriers which will block each turtles line of sight. If you do this i would say you could fit up to two ELN and two Murrey Rivers in there til their shell reaches 8-10cm in diameter.

HTH


----------



## Bruizer22 (Dec 20, 2007)

That is a fantastic idea!!!.

I wonder if i will fit two docks in a 4ft tank though??


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Dec 20, 2007)

You should be able to. You may need to buy a larger and smaller one but as long as there is two you will be fine.


----------



## expansa1 (Dec 20, 2007)

ldheav said:


> has anyone had any luck with breeding as of yet
> as in this year



I have hatched out about 10 clutches of Krefft's turtles (including the 2 headed one as well as a pair of hypomelanistic twins from the same egg), a clutch of Fitroy River turtles (Rheodytes leukops), Mary River turtles (4 clutches so far), Saw-shelled turtles( 3 clutches so far), Macleay River turtles, Painted turtles, Broad-shelled turtles and Southern snapping turtles. Still waiting on Eastern snake-necks and other clutches to hatch.


----------



## Full3R (Dec 20, 2007)

Expansa1!
When will you have Saw Shelleds Available again do you know?
and if so, how much for a hatchling and would you post to NSW


----------



## expansa1 (Dec 20, 2007)

Full3R said:


> Expansa1!
> When will you have Saw Shelleds Available again do you know?
> and if so, how much for a hatchling and would you post to NSW



I'm sorry I won't post any live animals anywhere. 1 it is illegal and 2 it is cruel.

I have saw-shelleds available now. They are $75 each.


----------



## Ristof (Dec 20, 2007)

The long necks are more messy then the short necks.
Also the murray's stay more in the water then the long necks.
I have four short necks at home - my first two are about 15 - 20cm and they are 3yrs old in March next year
The other 2 are small, about 6cm and they are inside in a 3ftx2ftx1.5ft tank and they are aboutalmost a yrs old.
I have had the two out in the pond for about 18months without a fence around it and they are fine. First time last night since they have been in there I have seen them get on the stump and accually sit out of the water. Normally it is just a head.

If you over feed them they will grow quick as we found out with the first 2. This time we are feeding them less so they can stay inside for longer.

A 4ft tank should be fine for 2 for a couple of years if you don't over feed them. They are like fish and will basically eat as much as you give them. I have read that you don't need to feed them more then their head size or that may have been size of the food - it was a while ago.


----------



## Full3R (Dec 20, 2007)

Sorry expansa i didn't mean post as in mail, i meant freight, unless thats what you meant you wouldn't do?


----------



## expansa1 (Dec 20, 2007)

Full3R said:


> Sorry expansa i didn't mean post as in mail, i meant freight, unless thats what you meant you wouldn't do?




Sorry Full3R, 
I meant I won't mail (Post) live animals. Freightings not a problem.


----------



## Full3R (Dec 20, 2007)

Alright, i'll discuss with the parents about purchasing one off you
Sorry, i never thought to say freight, i just assumed post when speaking on the topic.


----------



## Full3R (Dec 20, 2007)

btw Expansa how did that two headed one go?


----------



## Bruizer22 (Dec 21, 2007)

I would love to know also how the two headed one went, is he still alive??

Thanks for your advise. I will updated you on how it all goes. I will be picking my Murray Rivers up early January!! Very excited.


----------



## expansa1 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Sad news*

Unfortunately the 2 headed turtle recently died


----------



## hornet (Dec 21, 2007)

thats no good, got pics of the hypo's?


----------



## Bruizer22 (Dec 21, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear that the two headed turtle didnt make it. I am sure it is for the best.


----------



## ldheav (Dec 21, 2007)

Great stuff expensa


im in melbourne guys so feel free to contact me if you are ever after anything turtle wise lol 



craig, what models of incubators do you guys fun, or did you construct them yourself


----------



## expansa1 (Dec 22, 2007)

I use incubators that I make myself. I can fit hundreds of turtle eggs in this model. 
Even came up with a good name for this incubator I made!

Cheers,
Craig


----------



## expansa1 (Dec 22, 2007)

hornet said:


> thats no good, got pics of the hypo's?



Yes I have a couple in the " Hypomelanistic twin Krefft turtles" thread.


----------



## ldheav (Dec 23, 2007)

u ever breed natural 


expansa1 said:


> Yes I have a couple in the " Hypomelanistic twin Krefft turtles" thread.


 ​


----------



## expansa1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Occasionally I miss the eggs and they do hatch out at the turtle dam. I usually find the hatchies swimming around the edges or in the shallower part sunning themselves.


----------



## mrdestiny (Dec 24, 2007)

> I use incubators that I make myself. I can fit hundreds of turtle eggs in this model.


Hi Craig
Nice incubator....in mine I leave the lid off the container, I see you put the lids on the containers, do you think that is a better way to do it, if so why? I have sold a few Hova Bators and I have been asked the question a number of times about covering the container with glad wrap or a lid. 
Thanks
Allan
http://www.turtletownsydney.com/


----------



## expansa1 (Dec 24, 2007)

mrdestiny said:


> Hi Craig
> Nice incubator....in mine I leave the lid off the container, I see you put the lids on the containers, do you think that is a better way to do it, if so why? I have sold a few Hova Bators and I have been asked the question a number of times about covering the container with glad wrap or a lid.
> Thanks
> Allan
> http://www.turtletownsydney.com/




Hi Allan,

The only way I can keep the humidity up around the required/ recommended humidity level of 92% - 95% is by using lids on each container and putting a couple of small pin holes in 2 corners of the lid to allow gaseous exchange and fresh air during development.

This way is successful always even with eggs that have a long incubation period like Macrochelodina expansa.

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## mrdestiny (Dec 24, 2007)

hi Craig
Is there a water tray at the bottom of the incubator, or with this method is it not required?
Allan


----------



## expansa1 (Dec 24, 2007)

mrdestiny said:


> hi Craig
> Is there a water tray at the bottom of the incubator, or with this method is it not required?
> Allan



No water tray is required for this method. 
Many years ago I bought an expensive, you beaut Incubator from Multiquip to try out the tray method and it ruined 2 whole clutches of eggs. Naturally I decided to stick with what I know and what I have a 100% success rate with.

Craig


----------

